

Ask HN: Resources for a developer starting an ecommerce business? - interactive_guy

I thought it would be fun to set up a low-footprint ecommerce site, either selling a drop-shipped product or some etsy-esque art I make, just as an experiment in starting a small business.<p>But all the information I&#x27;ve found is incredibly... spammy. It&#x27;s all aimed at non-coders with insane get-rich-quick ideas who usually resort to &quot;growth-hacking&quot; techniques I abhor as an internet user, developer, and human being (e.g. use modals aggressively, sell your user&#x27;s information, etc).<p>Are there any technical guides for developers interested in starting small businesses? It&#x27;s a little annoying to read ecommerce blogspam that takes about how bleeding-edge XML-powered inventory systems are.
======
jaworrom
I'm actually working on a course right now for eCommerce. Real world
experience, not the typical spam guru shit we've all become accustomed to.

If you're interested, I'd be glad to let you view the course material/videos
for free in exchange for your feedback. If so, let me know!

Disclaimer: I'm a Front-End Developer at
Blinds.com/Blinds.ca/JustBlinds.com/AmericanBlinds.com.

~~~
interactive_guy
That sounds really neat! Can you tell me a little more about the approach?
What language you use and what form the lessons take?

~~~
jaworrom
It's mostly business-related and non-technical (I'm using Shopify for the
screencasts), although I touch on the Shopify templating system and discuss
running/implementing A/B tests. It's primarily a walk-through from start to
finish on choosing and validating a long-tail niche, sourcing the products,
setting pricing/suitable margins, building out pages, marketing the store,
etc.

I chose Shopify because it has a really solid hosting infrastructure,
templating is straightforward, you don't have to install the store/SSL
certificates, and it has a huge ecosystem of add-ons and integrations. It
makes bootstrapping and launching an eCommerce business extremely easy and
relatively painless.

Regardless of what back-end you use to power the store, the principles should
still be beneficial!

------
theworstshill
With a preexisting solution? Read up OpenCart documentation if PHP is your
thing, I've used it and liked it.

If you mean - create your own ecommerce solution from scratch - just google
"ecommerce store <language> books" and you'll be headed in the right
direction.

~~~
interactive_guy
Thanks for the OpenCart suggestion. Would you mind if I asked a few questions?

What kinds of services did you ultimately tie into it? Did it hook into
stripe, paypal, or another third-party payment provider? Did you incorporate
it into any kind of marketing or analytics pipeline?

I'm not much of a PHP dev (stronger in Node and Python), but it would really
help for showing me what to look for. I'm definitely interested in something
relatively out-of-the-box, I just want something I could dive into more than a
WP plugin.

~~~
theworstshill
I worked with OpenCart about 2 years ago, so my memory is fuzzy but I believe
it hooked into paypal either out of the box, or it had an official plugin for
that. What I liked about OpenCart plugins is that the paid ones were a one
time fee, instead of subscription basis bullshit that solutions such as
Shopify offer. And of course you could always just hack into the code yourself
to customize it. They had simple analytics for shoppers and their flow built
in I believe, don't recall if there was anything for marketing.

